
VS Code for Windows on ARM is now available for the stable release - maxbaines
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_47#_stable-windows-arm-builds
======
Tsarbomb
I am surprised this wasn't available earlier, I guess I just took it for
granted. The way Microsoft had reorganized itself has obviously made the whole
corp much more agile but at the same time I feel like they've lost their
vertically integrated product vision internally with all these disjoint teams.

Having their flagship code editor available for their OS regardless of
platform from day one seems like a no brainer, but yet here we are.

